
I've written a free Elon Musk biography (available in pdf, epub, mobi) - SuperChihuahua
http://www.habrador.com/p/elonmuskbook/
======
SuperChihuahua
Full story: I published it before Ashlee published his, and I haven't read
that one so I don't know what the difference is. But someone at Reddit
([https://www.reddit.com/r/elonmusk/comments/48mdf4/ive_writte...](https://www.reddit.com/r/elonmusk/comments/48mdf4/ive_written_a_free_elon_musk_biography_book/))
told me:

"Interestingly, as I was reading the Ashlee Vance book, I actually had to flip
back to yours in order to fill in gaps that Vance had left behind. I also
enjoyed the extra stories that you placed in the book - the Winston Churchill
story comes to mind."

But it didn't sell that well because marketing is difficult even though it got
good grades 4/5 at Goodreads and a lot of upvotes when I posted the first
version here
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6256959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6256959)).

So I thought why not give it away for free because I think what Elon is doing
is important and selling a few copies a month is not making me happier anyway.

------
Kristine1975
Started reading the introduction. This seems like an unabashed hagiography to
me.

